# [SOLVED] KDE i Efekty pulpitu

## moriturius

Staram się od jakiegoś czasu zmusić OpenGL do wyświetlania efektów pulpitu, jednak bezskutecznie.

XRender działa i gdyby nie jego wydajność to pewnie nie zawracałbym sobie głowy OpenGLem. Kiedy próbuję ustawić OpenGL jako obsługujący kompozycje, dostaję następującą informację:

 *Quote:*   

> Failed to activate desktop effects using the given configuration options. Settings will be reverted to their previous values.
> 
> Check your X configuration. You may also consider changing advanced options, especially changing the compositing type.

 

xorg.conf:

```
# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder63)  Fri Aug 14 17:54:58 PDT 2009

# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings

# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (root@morigent)  Mon Oct 19 15:29:44 CEST 2009

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load   "glx"

   Load   "dbe"

   Load   "extmod"

   Load   "record"

   Load   "wfb"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from data in "/etc/conf.d/gpm"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Driver   "synaptics"

    Identifier   "TouchPad"

    Option   "SendCoreEvents"

    Option   "Protocol" "auto-dev"

    Option   "SHMConfig" "on"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "BenQ G2000W"

    HorizSync       31.0 - 83.0

    VertRefresh     55.0 - 76.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce Go 7300"

    Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

    Option      "UseEvents" "false"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "1"

    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "CRT-0"

    Option         "metamodes" "CRT: nvidia-auto-select +1280+0, DFP: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

    Option      "AllowSHMPixmaps" "1"

    Option      "RenderAccel" "True"

    Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

    Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option   "Composite" "enable"

   Option   "DAMAGE" "true"

   Option    "RENDER" "true"

EndSection

```

```

$ xdpyinfo | grep Composite

   Composite

```

Dość interesujący jest wynik polecenia:

```
$ xdriinfo

libGL is too old.

```

Jeśli ktoś ma choćby intuicję odnośnie pochodzenia błędu to proszę o informację.

----------

## moriturius

Udalo mi sie porozmawiac z kolegą starszym stażem w Gentoo i jakoś udało nam się sprawić że to działa.

Dla mnie wystarczyło zainstalować sterowniki nvidia-drivers w wersji 190 (miałem 185).

----------

## 187451

W takich sytuacjach bardzo często pomaga też zainstalowanie sterowników bezpośrednio od producenta. Mi np. nie działają te stery nvidia-drivers, albo nie umiem ich skonfigurować. Za to ściągam plik ze strony nVidii, instaluję w trybie tekstowym i od razu pięknie śmiga. Dodatkowo sam znika wtedy efekt przesuniętego ekranu.

----------

## BeteNoire

Sprawdzaliście logi?

Bo u mnie zazwyczaj rozwiązanie sprowadzało się do grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log i wrzucenia komunikatu w google/forum/bugzillę. Akurat z nvidią jest malutko problemów w Gentoo.

----------

## moriturius

@eclipsefan: ja koniecznie chciałem z emerga bo później update jest samoistny, a poza tym te w emerge to są dokładnie te ze strony nvidii chyba. Tyle że jak nie ma ACCEPT_KEYWORD="~x86" to wówczas jest problem z tym, że nie ściąga najnowszych tylko te sprawdzone.

Znajomy ma ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" włączone i mówi, że jak dotąd wszystko mu śmiga dobrze. 

Ja też sobie ustawiłem i update systemu trwał ładnych kilka godzin (w końcu ponad 450 pakietów kompilował), ale nie widzę, żadnych większych problemów po tej aktualizacji.

@BateNoire: sprawdzałem, ale tutaj był problem ze starą wersją sterowników NVidii - po instalacji nowych wszystko zasuwa jak powinno.

----------

